# SR20DET or VET swap in a Datsun 510



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Hello everybody. My name is Juan, I'm new to the Nissan camp. I have a 97 GSX with some nice mods. Yet, I have always liked nissan's and there durability. I just purchased a 510 for 700 bux (I have wanted one of these since I was 14!!). I am considering in doing a sr20det or vet swap into the car, my question is, what will be needed besides Tranny, Motor, ECu, Wire harness etc etc. Will the pedal assembly be the same, will I need custom struts and mounting bracketts for the motor? If so, do any of you guys know of a reputable place that can make them custom?? This is my first nissan, so please be nice if my questions seem a little....novice (but my family first bought one inthe 50's...trust me, long history of nissan owners in my family). I kind of have an I dea of what I need. But i could always use more input from people who have done this before. Thanks guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

I am not a 510 "expert" but this site has tons on information on just about anything you want to know about your 510.  

http://www.dimequarterly.tierranet.com/


----------

